# Sign of the times



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

All this talk about making extra money to support a cnc habit have gone to my head. I agree with Tom (DesertRatTom) that you can make money with a small machine, especially if you want to keep your operation small (as us lazy retired types do.)

But even a small business needs a brand so this alter ego has emerged from the dark corners of my secret lair. The Professor will see what he can do to drum up some local business and maybe keep himself in router bits and Irish whiskey. If the returns are low, he do without more router bits.

Of course, even a sign maker needs a sign, so here’s what The Professor came up with. It is made from mdf, pre-painted with gold paint, masked with vinyl overlay, carved, painted, and then the overlay removed. The lower banner will be attached with a bit of brass chain.

Oh, yeah. He had to have business cards and a T shirt also. The Professor likes to be well dressed and well represented.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You might have to drink cheap whiskey, but just take it as it comes.

I little here and a little there is nice. More than that and it becomes a job.

Then it's not so much fun.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very Professorial.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great theme and imagination, well carried out, Oliver! 

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Brilliant! Now you aren't goofing off in the shop, you're 'working....'


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The professor looks familiar... was he in the Mad Max series?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TenGees said:


> The professor looks familiar... was he in the Mad Max series?


It's possible, Paul. The Professor has long been suspected of having some sort of time machine secreted away in his lair. He also tells a lot of stories about adventures he's had in his life and claims some of them may actually be true. :grin:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Oliver.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd buy and wear one of them shirts.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

*I dunno...*



TenGees said:


> The professor looks familiar... was he in the Mad Max series?


He makes me think of the Safari Hunter in the movie, Jumangi! LOL


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> All this talk about making extra money to support a cnc habit have gone to my head. I agree with Tom (DesertRatTom) that you can make money with a small machine, especially if you want to keep your operation small (as us lazy retired types do.)
> 
> But even a small business needs a brand so this alter ego has emerged from the dark corners of my secret lair. The Professor will see what he can do to drum up some local business and maybe keep himself in router bits and Irish whiskey. If the returns are low, he do without more router bits.
> 
> ...





O Wizardly one. this is grand piece for sure. Can you expand on the "Masked with Vinyl overlay". what did you use please..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott

You can just use vinyl contact paper from WalMart. But it is pretty thin. You can also go online and find 813 blue mask at SignWarehouse.com. A 50 yard roll is about $62 plus $10 shipping in the mainland. It's heavier and not that much more expensive than the contact paper.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Scottart said:


> O Wizardly one. this is grand piece for sure. Can you expand on the "Masked with Vinyl overlay". what did you use please..


I used some sign maker's vinyl for that sign but since then I have found that Peel and Stick shelf paper from Walmart is a lot cheaper and works better because it doesn't try to stretch as much when you lay it down. Basically just apply the shelf paper, burnish it well, cut through it, sand very lightly to remove any excess fuzzies, apply your paint and then peal off the vinyl.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Go for some high end clients. That design is exceptional and I can't imagine an art director who wouldn't want some of your work. Charge for design! You da man Oliver.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Classy signs Oliver,you'll be rollin' in dough soon as word gets out.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holy impressive signs Batman ! Great job Oliver , that is a masterpiece


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> I used some sign maker's vinyl for that sign but since then I have found that Peel and Stick shelf paper from Walmart is a lot cheaper and works better because it doesn't try to stretch as much when you lay it down. Basically just apply the shelf paper, burnish it well, cut through it, sand very lightly to remove any excess fuzzies, apply your paint and then peal off the vinyl.


I have been using the Duck Brand Peel & Stick for a while now. I use it to carve signs and scroll saw work. it's cheap and work very well.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Bra...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=Tf4TlwM8j7fkxT4m9K0rFw


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oliver is still keeping away from the dark side, right?


----------

